

Full-Body Scan Technology Deployed In Street-Roving Vans - DanielBMarkham
http://blogs.forbes.com/andygreenberg/2010/08/24/full-body-scan-technology-deployed-in-street-roving-vans/

======
Tichy
That explains why I have received so much spam about dieting lately.

